
Staying Sane in an Insane World - mfishbein
https://medium.com/@mfishbein/staying-sane-in-an-insane-world-43b11b934a9a#.rquoiijct
======
Neliquat
You managed you be every generic motivational article ever. Mission
accomplished I suppose. Maybe it is time for a new focus, this seems to be an
afterthought for you, or you need some creative writing classes.

